# [Aporte] Delay para Micro ó Guitarra electrica con PT2399



## tupolev (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, este es mi regalo para las Navidades, consta de un circuito de Delay (Eco) para Microfono ó Guitarra electrica en el mismo PCB, seleccionable con micro selector y como siempre, los potenciometros soldados directos al PCB (no me gusta cablear).
He utilizado el C.I. PT2399, pero también se pueden utilizar los HT8970 y HT8972, por que son compatibles Pin a Pin, el PT2399 tiene 44 Kb de memoria interna, el HT8970, 20Kb y el
HT8972, 40 Kb, el primero es más facil de conseguir y más barato.
*Y como siempre hago, es armarlo y probarlo, dando seguridad de su funcionamiento.*

Un Abrazo y Feliz Navidad a Todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2010)

*! Buen aporte ¡* Gracias por la contribución amigo Tupolev. 

Abrazos y que tengas unas felices fiestas.


----------



## friends (Dic 23, 2010)

Felicitaciones Tupolev otro gran proyecto, Feliz Navidad y que Papa Noel te siga iluminando el 2011 con proyectos que son de mucha utilidad. Saludos Friends..


----------



## Electronec (Dic 24, 2010)

Gracias compañero tupolev por este magnífico aporte.

Feliz Navidad para ti también.


----------



## luis vera (Dic 24, 2010)

Mis respetos amigo tupolev, desde Lima-Perú un saludo por navidad para todos y como siempre .... un excelente colaborador.
Felicitaciones Tupolev, Luis Vera


----------



## michon (Dic 25, 2010)

*bueno pero quiero saber si tiene se puede poner una fuente de aliemntacion*


----------



## Cacho (Dic 25, 2010)

michon dijo:


> bueno pero quiero saber si tiene se puede poner una fuente de aliemntacion


No, este circuito no lleva fuente de alimentación, usa el poder de la mente para funcionar...
¿Podrías reformular tu pregunta par que sea más clara, por favor?


@Tupolev: Lindo proyecto, como nos tenés acostumbrados. Gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> No, este circuito no lleva fuente de alimentación, usa el poder de la mente para funcionar.......


Y la mente que hay que emplear, ¿ De cuantos Amperes y cuantos Volt´s ?, ¿ Hace falta ponerle un regulador de tensión ?, ¿ Lo puedo alimentar con una mente de 5 amper sin peligro de que se queme ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 25, 2010)

una mente de 5A es bastante fuerte, como la de Einstein más o menos.

Muy buen aporte, había visto algo similar antes, pero todavía no me decidía a construirlo...ahora manos a la obra!


----------



## oswaldosolano (Dic 28, 2010)

Esta fue la achicada navideña que le regala caho al amigo michon.


gracias tupolev por ese interesante aporte.

pd: que ingenioso lo de la mente cacho.


----------



## CsDesign (Ene 7, 2011)

en dado caso que quisiera quitar la aprte del microfono que tendria que quitar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

CsDesign dijo:


> en dado caso que quisiera quitar la aprte del microfono que tendria que quitar?


No tienes que quitar nada.
Solo debes ajustar la ganancia de la primer etapa amplificadora al valor de señal que tengas


----------



## michon (Feb 3, 2011)

michon dijo:


> bueno pero quiero saber si tiene se puede poner una fuente de aliemntacion


Esta  claro si funciona a 9v dc se le agrega una fuente de 9 v dc ya que el regulador interno se encarga de todo lo arme y me funciona muy bien para mi guitarra electrica exlente me ahorre comprar un delay esos japoneses que salen en el mercado muy bueno parecido al efecto guitarra electrica marca Dynacord (Aleman)


----------



## wilfredows (Mar 17, 2011)

Muy buen aporte probando este circuito, aqui en peru este circuito PT2399 cuesta 5.00 Soles muy caro pero bueno solo hay un sitio donde conseguirlo.


----------



## Dano (Mar 19, 2011)

michon dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un diagrama de una caja de efectos marca Dynacord Aleman



Ahhh  , y cual es la duda?


----------



## elperros (Abr 16, 2011)

Ya lo monte todo. Tengo 2 consultas al respecto antes de probarlo que si alguien es tan amable de orientarme se lo agradeceré. 
1.  Esos dos componentes que figuran a la derecha de la placa de color amarillo claro con un franja negra en el medio (que parecen diodos) son jumpers?
2. Cuanto consume el circuito aprox.? Para diseñar la alimentación. Alcanza con un regulador de tensión o debo filtrar con capacitores la alimentación del previo?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## pakival (Abr 16, 2011)

wilfredows en que parte de peru solo se puede conseguir


----------



## luis vera (Abr 17, 2011)

Pakival, el integrado lo puedes comprar en la cuadra 12 de Paruro en la ciudad de Lima.


----------



## mark7612 (Abr 18, 2011)

Gracias amigo por la contribucion  es un buen proyecto


----------



## elperros (Abr 18, 2011)

Bueno, terminé el circuito hace unos días y lo probé en principio con una bateria de 9V, luego me armaré un regulador a 9V. La verdad es que no me funcionó de buenas a primeras pero le hice un par de cambios usando el sentido común (que no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica).

Antes que nada quiero agradecer a quien amablemente puso su tiempo y dedicación para que gente como yo que nada sabemos de esto podamos armar un circuito de estas características y aprender al hacerlo. Así que muchas gracias TUPOLEV.

A continuación les comentaré algunas cosas que pueden ser producto de un mal armado con lo cual es un problema exclusivamente mío, sin embargo les dejo la forma en que los resolví por si alguien tiene los mismos inconvenientes y ojalá esto le sirva como guía.


Antes que nada un par de aclaraciones bobas:
1. EL PT2399 en ARG a la fecha esta casi $60ARS. (DICOMSE)

2. Los capacitores 561 y 562 son dificiles de conseguir, pero se pueden emular (no se si influye en el tratamiento de la señal o no) con 470pf (471) + 100pf (101) = 570pf ≈ 560pf y 4.7nf (472) + 1nf [102] =5.7nf ≈ 5.6nf. En todos los casos el + significa ponerlos en paralelo. Y esos valores se consiguen muy facilmente.

3.El switch micro / guitar esta invertido respecto del dibujo de los componentes. Es decir al puentear el terminal izquierdo con el medio funciona en modo guitarra. y En el terminal derecho con el medio funciona en modo micrófono.

*Problemas y Soluciones.*
1.Haciendo un par de pruebas bobas en el modo guitarra me di cuenta que la señal no llegaba al PT2399. Lo probé con un ipod, que se supone que tiene una salida en Vrms más alta que una guitarra eléctrica, sin embargo es bastante menor a 1Vrms o nivel de linea. La cosa es que no funcionaba.
Lo solucioné disminuyendo ARBITRARIAMENTE Y SIN FUNDAMENTOS la resistencias en serie con la señal a valores QUE SE ME OCURRIERON en base a la disponibilidad de resistencias en mi "cajita" en ese momento.
*Es decir cambié la resistencia de 15K a 1K2 y la de 10K a 360Ω. (Ver imagen)*
Funcionó sin problemas DELAY, ECHO, TIME, TODO BARBARO.
_Atención: No se si esas resistencias que cambié son parte de filtros o divisores de tensión dentro del circuito o afectan el comportamiento del integrado. Pero solo puedo dar fé que a mi me funcionó. Lo probe como previo de un amplificador de 100W y ni un inconveniente, de hecho suena fuertísimo y muy bien.
Como dato les dejo que el datasheet del PT2399 (que brinda muy poca información) propone la resistencia de 10K que yo modifique.
_

Con respecto a la otra rama del circuito, es decir la del micrófono, tampoco funcionó. fui observando que la señal se atenuaba mucho también antes de llegar al operacional a raiz de las resistencias en serie y las reactancias capacitivas en serie con la misma. Finalmente aún puentenado las resistencias 1K en serie con la señal tampoco lo hice andar, a este punto no se si es porque palmo el 4558 o simplemente porque no le encontré la vuelta. Esta situación no me produjo ningún malestar porque lo que quería era la otra rama para usar con una guitarra o algo con una salida similar o mayor (atenuada). Es por esto que en la foto van a ver que el 4558 lo saque de la placa en señal de protesta .

Un saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2011)

Muy bien elperros!!!!!!! Esa es la forma correcta de trabajar y aprender!
Si la gran mayoría de los usuarios del foro fueran como vos, los moderadores no tendrían trabajo!  

Me alegro que lograras que te funcione, sobre todo por que lo desculaste vos solo...


----------



## elperros (Abr 19, 2011)

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Gaitafole (May 26, 2011)

Buenos dias desde Portugal:

Citacion:
"Antes que nada un par de aclaraciones bobas:
1. EL PT2399 en ARG a la fecha esta casi $60ARS. (DICOMSE"

Bueno pues te digo que el desguace puede dartelos de forma gratis.
Muchos lectores de DVD tienen este IC, e ademas tienes las entradas para las punteras de guitarra o micro, e los pots.
Y estás reciclando y ayudando a la naturaleza!
Bueno es solo una idea que dejo no impongo nada a nadie.

suerte
Carlos


----------



## Electronec (May 26, 2011)

Gaitafole dijo:


> .......Muchos lectores de DVD tienen este IC, e ademas tienes las entradas para las punteras de guitarra o micro, e los pots.....



Muchas gracias por la info, habrá que ir mirando.

Saludos.


----------



## elperros (May 26, 2011)

Buen dato, voy a estar a atento para el próximo que se me cruce. 
Gracias


----------



## Torrez (Jun 8, 2011)

Genial aportación.
Creo que tiene un error. El 4558 debería estar alimentado a 9v y a los 4.5v que salen del divisor de tensión. 

Por lo demás, ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## pakival (Jun 13, 2011)

luiis vera como se llama la electronica por que lo e buscado toda la cuadra 12 de paruro y nadie lo tiene


----------



## Selkir (Jun 13, 2011)

Me gusta este aporte. En cuando pueda intentaré realizarlo.
Se me ha ocurrido una pequeña modificación para poder usarlo como pedal de efecto (ya que es lo que viene siendo) y poder usarlo en el momento que uno quiera activándolo/desactivándolo con el pie (ya que si estás tocando la guitarra o cantando es un poco difícil hacerlo con las manos). En breve me pongo y subo un pequeño esquema con la modificación.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 17, 2011)

Me gusta mucho este aporte, me gusta el diseño del circuito impreso, pero me quedé pensando en los problemas que tuvo elperros, y estaría bueno que alguien más lo haga, a ver si suceden los mismos problemas o es solo cuestión de ¿compatibilidad de componentes? 

Gracias por el proyecto Tupolev, como siempre tus aportes completos y probados, eso me gusta.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 17, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> ......... estaría bueno que alguien más lo haga, a ver si suceden los mismos problemas o es solo cuestión de ¿compatibilidad de componentes?
> .............



Hey tavo como andas:

No encuentro en ninguna tienda el integrado si no ya estaria hecho, cuando lo busque mejor, lo probaré.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola Santiago, que sorpresa...

Bueno, respecto de conseguir el Integrado PT2399, acá en Argentina (provincia de Buenos Aires) también se complica, pero estoy viendo que en internet, conocerás la página MercadoLibre.com, ahí está a la venta, y a un precio asombroso, AR$20 (3,5 Euros, aproximadamente).

Espero que lo consigas, así somos dos más que lo armamos, yo tengo muchas ganas de hacerlo. 

Un abrazo Santiago, que andes de 10.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 17, 2011)

Gracias Tavo:

Una pregunta, perdón si salgo un poco del tema; según tengo entendido, Mercado libre no opera España

¿Cierto?

Lo mismo Tavo, un abrazo, siempre es un placer.

Saludos,


----------



## Torrez (Jun 17, 2011)

Yo lo he modificado un poco para añadir el balanceado y desbalanceado de la señal del micro. Lo he montado todo y funciona a la perfección. Los PTs los pille por eBay y me llegaron a casa(Espña) en una semana. 
Un gustazo de pedal.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 17, 2011)

Santiago, por lo que se, MercadoLibre NO opera en España, pero como dice Torrez, el lo compró por eBay y le llegó a casa en 1 semana. Esa es una buena forma de obtener el PT... 

Un abrazo Santiago! 



Torrez dijo:


> Yo lo he modificado un poco para añadir el balanceado y desbalanceado de la señal del micro. Lo he montado todo y funciona a la perfección. Los PTs los pille por eBay y me llegaron a casa(Espña) en una semana.
> Un gustazo de pedal.


Torrez, es bueno lo que decís... 

Podrías mostrar unas fotos de tu montaje? Y por favor, si no te molesta, comentame como hiciste para balancear/desbalancear la señal de micro... 

Que bueno que uno más confirma su funcionamiento correcto, como era de esperar.

Saludos gente...


----------



## Electronec (Jun 18, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Santiago, por lo que se, MercadoLibre NO opera en España, pero como dice Torrez, el lo compró por eBay y le llegó a casa en 1 semana. Esa es una buena forma de obtener el PT...
> 
> Un abrazo Santiago!
> 
> ...



Miraré.

Gracias a los dos.


----------



## Torrez (Jun 20, 2011)

Tavo
Aquí te adjunto el esquema tal cual lo he montado yo. Como comenté más arriba, esta corregida la alimentación del operacional y he añadido alguna cosa. 
El desbalanceado se la señal lo hago por medio de unos transformadores, que si te interesa te puedo buscar la referencia. Esta todo pensado como un pedal y por eso va todo al DPDT.

Saludos


----------



## tupolev (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok Torrez, en el esquema está esto que dices, pero en el PCB está OK.
Aqui lo teneis corregido. 

Saludos


----------



## electroniquero (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola, 
Primero que nada, felicitaciones Tupolev gran aporte!!!

Pues bien les platico, ando diseñando e implementanto ideas para armarme un preamplificador de microfono no balanceado y he tenido muchos problemas con la *interferencia en radio frecuencia ó RFI * en los circuitos que he encontrado en internet (Ah como es de caprichosa la electrónica a veces, los he probado en proto, con cable blindado y solo armé uno de ellos en PCB sin chasis el cual presentaba el mismo problema de RFI).

Bueno pues al grano, noté en el diseño del preamp de mic de Tupolev que a la entrada hay unas resistencias de 4k7 y un cap de 0.68uF y como que presiento que Tupolev los puso ahí precisamente para evitar la RFI y pensé ¿Será esta la respuesta a mi problema? entonces tengo unas dudas que espero alguien pueda aclararmelas por favor...

¿Alguien de los que armó el circuito o el mismo Tupolev podria aclararme si este circuito presenta problemas de RFI con el mircofono? o funciona bien así...

¿Que recomendaciones me dan en general para evitar esta molesta interferencia en los preamplificadores de microfono no balanceados en general?

¿La inyección de corriente que se hace despues del capacitor de 1uF es para hacer una pequeña _"phantom power"_ o cual es su propósito?


De antemano muchas gracias, soy nuevo en el foro y esta es mi primer pregunta, mucha suerte a todos y que todo les salga bien (aunque no sea a la primera!!!)


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola, asi tal cual como esta en ele esquema funciona, yo solo modifique el pote de eco de 10k lo subi a 50k por que si no apenas lo moves queda haciendo eco eco eco..., con 25k lo hace pero menos acentuado, pero es molesto.
Saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola, modfique dos tonteras del circuito (no se si corregui, pero a mi me mejoro) por que los ecos salian con ruido o quedaba haciendo una especie de oscilacion aunque no este conectado el microfono, lo mismo qu el tema del eco que al darle un poquito quedaba como loco haciendo eco (como dije en el post anterior), incluso aunque no probe mucho mejoro el tema de la señal directa de la "reverberada", adjunto el esquematico de tulopev modificado por ahi a alguno le sirve, lo unico que no puedo solucionar es el tema de la atenuacion total cuando se quiere eliminarl el delay pero el finde le meto y comento. Saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Oct 19, 2012)

pakival dijo:


> luiis vera como se llama la electronica por que lo e buscado toda la cuadra 12 de paruro y nadie lo tiene



Dime donde vives??? soy de PERÚ!!  PARURO es mi segundo hogar jejejeeeeeeeeeee!! si deseas te puedo guiar donde los venden a buen precio y me aseguran que son buenos o sea tan comprobados!!

SALUTIS desde PERÚ!!!


----------



## diegoko (Nov 1, 2012)

hola,

estoy montando el circuito, pero montandolo m e dado cuenta que no se corresponden los terminales del 4558 entre el dibujo del circuito impreso y el esquema, o eso creo, las entradas de los terminales v+ y v-. ¿cual es la correcta?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2012)

diegoko dijo:


> hola,
> 
> estoy montando el circuito, pero montandolo m e dado cuenta que no se corresponden los terminales del 4558 entre el dibujo del circuito impreso y el esquema, o eso creo, las entradas de los terminales v+ y v-. ¿cual es la correcta?




¿ Y que te dice el datasheet ?


----------



## diegoko (Nov 2, 2012)

la historia es que en el esquema ya estan numerados v+ como el pin 3 y v- como el terminal 2, pero en el circuito impreso estan cambiados.


----------



## diegoko (Dic 13, 2012)

Hola de nuevo,

Tras haber tenido el circuito apartado por varios motivos (entre ellos la pereza), he terminado de montar el circuito y revisado todas las conexiones. Todo parece estar en orden.

Lo he probado con un reproductor de mp3, pero no consigo que le llegue señal al pt2399, como le ocurre a 'elperros'. Siguiendo el hilo he visto que nadie ha comentado el cambio del valor de resistencias que realizó, y bueno antes de ponerme a quitar y poner resistencias sin ton ni son y arriesgarme a estropear el circuito.. a ver si alguien me puede explicar un poco como influyen las resistencias de 10k que conecta con el pin 16 y la de 15k que conecta con esta resistencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 13, 2012)

Asi tal cual funciona, cambiando la resistencias esas yo no note casi diferencia alguna, lo unico que yo eh cambiado fueron unos capacitores, pero no tengo a mano el aparatejo.Los cambie no por que funcionara mal si no por que sonaba sucio.
Saludos


----------



## diegoko (Dic 13, 2012)

Tambien decir que en mi montaje todos los condensadores de 4.7 uF los he construido a base de 2 condensadores de 10 uF en serie.


----------



## Electronec (Dic 13, 2012)

Lo mismo digo. Tal y como viene funciona, luego los cambios van a gusto del consumidor. Revisa bien el circuito, algo has hecho mal.

Saludos.


----------



## diegoko (Dic 14, 2012)

De acuerdo, revisare a ve donde la he pifiado. Gracias por las respuestas chicos.


----------



## diegoko (Feb 10, 2013)

Despues de bastante tiempo he retomado el montaje, me frustre y lo deje apartado en un cajón. He revisado todo muchas muchas veces y esta todo igual que en el esquema. Al probarlo con un reproductor de mp3 y con los potenciometros de delay y echo a cero y tengo una señal clara de salida (aunque de bajo nivel) pero a en cuanto cambian los valores de dichos potenciometros empieza a sacar mucho ruido. He probado a conectar el altavoz al condensador de 10 uF que conecta con los potenciometros y la señal es ruidosa, por lo que creo que el problema reside en el pt2399. Lo compré por ebay a un vendedor chino ya que no lo encontraba en ninguna tienda de la ciudad, ¿Alguien tuvo un problema similar? ¿O directamente es que el integrado es defectuoso?


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 10, 2013)

diegoko dijo:


> Despues de bastante tiempo he retomado el montaje, me frustre y lo deje apartado en un cajón. He revisado todo muchas muchas veces y esta todo igual que en el esquema. Al probarlo con un reproductor de mp3 y con los potenciometros de delay y echo a cero y tengo una señal clara de salida (aunque de bajo nivel) pero a en cuanto cambian los valores de dichos potenciometros empieza a sacar mucho ruido. He probado a conectar el altavoz al condensador de 10 uF que conecta con los potenciometros y la señal es ruidosa, por lo que creo que el problema reside en el pt2399. Lo compré por ebay a un vendedor chino ya que no lo encontraba en ninguna tienda de la ciudad, ¿Alguien tuvo un problema similar? ¿O directamente es que el integrado es defectuoso?



Te doy una mala noticia, síp tienes razón eso PTs son la mar de problemáticos, le afecta de todo, la estática es mortal ya que son CMOS no debes tocarlo con las manos al menos si tienes un cinto antiestático o lo trasladas en una espongita de esas para microprocesadores en caso sea negativa tu respuesta ahí tienes el principal problema con esos PTs!! en LIMA no es problema ya que no existe estática a nivel del mar!!!

SUERTE!!


----------



## diegoko (Feb 10, 2013)

No se mucho del tema pero.. ¿Poniendo algo para que se peuda conectar a la toma de tierra de una mesa de mezclas (como si se tratara de un tornamesa)?


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 14, 2013)

Que tal. Me dispongo a armar un delay para producir un retraso sobre un canal de audio. El asunto es que necesito que el tiempo sea menor a los 31ms que propone el datasheet del PT2399.
De hecho necesito que el retraso vaya de 1ms a 10ms.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo LB (Feb 14, 2013)

Vitruvio dijo:


> Que tal. Me dispongo a armar un delay para producir un retraso sobre un canal de audio. El asunto es que necesito que el tiempo sea menor a los 31ms que propone el datasheet del PT2399.
> De hecho necesito que el retraso vaya de 1ms a 10ms.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, el IC MN3007 se ajustaria a lo que necesitas.

Slds.


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 18, 2013)

Muchas gracias por el dato. El que ic que me indicas muestra en su hoja de datos tiempos menores de retraso que el PT2399. Me decidí por este último por su relativa sencillez en la construcción y ya que el hilo del tema lo trataba…
Igualmente Aún estoy en etapa de decisiones, necesito retardos que vayan desde 1ms. Se supone que la complejidad aumenta cuando los tiempos son mucho mayores (50ms o más), que no es mi caso.
Cuando me haya decidido y comience la construcción abriré un hilo especial.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## diegoko (Mar 7, 2013)

Decir que ya esta solucionado el problema con el circuito, y por si alguien tiene el mismo problema de ruido, la solucion radica en la tierra, hice la AGND lo mas grande posible añadiendo mucho estaño, y la union entre AGND y DGND lo mas fina posible


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hola saludos a todo el foro,tengo un circuito de echo y delay que hice algún tiempo atras creo que es de la pagina de videorokolas no estoy seguro y tengo un problemilla que os comento a continuación,dicho circuito lo quería utilizar con un micro dinamico de 500 ohmios,el tema es que está preparado para alimentación simétrica y yo lo necesitaba para utilizar una pila de 9V lleva un CI operacional y la verdad es que no acabo de entender como funcionan,necesito que algun amable forero me diga que tengo que hacer para poder alimentarlo a 9V si es posible os dejo el esquema del circuito y espero alguna contestación os doy las gracias por anticipado.

Jose Manuel


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2013)

yosua007 dijo:


> Hola saludos a todo el foro,tengo un circuito de echo y delay que hice algún tiempo atras creo que es de la pagina de videorokolas no estoy seguro y tengo un problemilla que os comento a continuación,dicho circuito lo quería utilizar con un micro dinamico de 500 ohmios,el tema es que está preparado para alimentación simétrica y yo lo necesitaba para utilizar una pila de 9V lleva un CI operacional y la verdad es que no acabo de entender como funcionan,necesito que algun amable forero me diga que tengo que hacer para poder alimentarlo a 9V si es posible os dejo el esquema del circuito y espero alguna contestación os doy las gracias por anticipado.
> 
> Jose Manuel



Colocas en lugar de *1* batería *2* del punto de unión de ambas tomas GND


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 3, 2013)

perdona fogonazo no he entendido tu explicación,que quieres decir que hay que ponerlas en serie?,pero creo que no serian 9V si no 18V gracias.


----------



## crimson (Nov 3, 2013)

Hola yosua007, no, es fuente partida o alimentación simétrica, esto es: masa (el punto de unión de las baterías), una tensión de 9V positiva y una de 9V negativa, fijate en esta figura con un circuito parecido





Saludos C


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 3, 2013)

gracias por la aclaración crimson,el problema que puedo tener es que la caja donde está el circuito solo tiene espacio para 1 pila de 9V,habria alguna otra forma de alimentar el circuito  solo con 1 pila de 9V,por ejemplo modificando la alimentación del operacional,creo que he leido en algún foro que se pueden alimentar estos CI con solo 9V sin ser simetrico si me lo puedes confirmar te lo agradecería gracias.


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 4, 2013)

yosua007 dijo:


> gracias por la aclaración crimson,el problema que puedo tener es que la caja donde está el circuito solo tiene espacio para 1 pila de 9V,habria alguna otra forma de alimentar el circuito  solo con 1 pila de 9V,por ejemplo modificando la alimentación del operacional,creo que he leido en algún foro que se pueden alimentar estos CI con solo 9V sin ser simetrico si me lo puedes confirmar te lo agradecería gracias.



Hola yosua007, modifiqué el esquema que indicaste para que puedas utilizarlo con una simple bateria de 9V. Las flechas marcadas como "1/2 Vcc" van todas unidas.

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gracias Pablolb84 por contestarme,así como me has dicho funciona le he metido un micrófono de 500 ohmios pero tengo un problema y es que el potencíometro de 100k no regula y parece que amplifica poco, ¿será necesario modificar algún parámetro mas? gracias y saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 5, 2013)

Buenas tardes.

El Potenciómetro de 100K en lugar de conectar la parte inferior a 1/2 vcc, conéctalo a GND.

El Condensador que hay en la entrada de .47µF ponlo de 10µF. Hay que tener en cuenta que la impedancia de entrada es muy baja y .47µF es una capacidad muy baja.

La Resistencia de 1KΩ que hay en la salida no es necesaria, quítasela (En su lugar pon un puente)

Sal U2


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 5, 2013)

saludos miguelus,acabo de poner el poteciómetro a GND y ya no funciona,cambié el condensador he hice 
un puente a la resistencia y distorsiona va peor, pudiera ser que halla que modificar el valor de las resistencias de 10k del divisor de tensión gracias


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola, el potenciómetro no debe conectarse directamente a GND, déjalo tal como indiqué en el diagrama modificado, no hace falta cambiar nada, sólo asegúrate que el potenciómetro tiene el valor correcto y se halla en buen estado, tampoco estaría demas cerciorar que las conexiones se hicieron de acuerdo al esquema y la bateria de 9v no está gastada. También puedes agregar un condensador de 100uF entre el + y - del circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola si lo he dejado así lo que pasa que el potenciometro no regula nada lo cambié por uno nuevo pero no varia nada,este circuito lo realice hace algún tiempo, creo que era de la web de videorokolas pero no estoy seguro, pero se alimentaba de una fuente simétrica y lo dejé apartado,ahora estoy intentando aprovecharlo como micro amplificado con eco y delay para usarlo en una emisora de cb,cabe la posibilidad de que no sea muy compatible para lo que quiero pero se intentará hacerlo funcionar,de todas las maneras creo que tenían un video de como funcionaba y si que iba gracias pablolb84 por tu ayuda.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 5, 2013)

Buenas noches

El Poner el Potenciómetro a GND  o a 1/2vcc desde el punto de vista de la señal no tiene importancia, y el circuito tiene que seguir funcionando.

Quitar la Resistencia de 1k que hay en la salida provoca que el nivel de salida sea mayor, por supuesto, esto depende de la impedancia de entrada de la siguiente etapa.

La distorsión que comentas puede ser provacada en la siguiente etapa por un alto nivel de la señal de entrada.

Revisa, si puedes, etapa por etapa de esta forma será más fácil identificar el problema.

Sal U2


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 5, 2013)

Entonces el problema es que no sabemos sobre que circuito estamos opinando, trata de hacer el esquema del circuito que tienes y súbelo para poder definir que "más" podemos modificar. 

Miguelus, hasta donde tengo entendido, desde el punto de vista de la señal como CA, no importaría como estuviera conectado el potenciómetro, pero teniendo en cuenta que el circuito se ha modificado para usarse con alimentación simple, se hizo un divisor de tension, por lo tanto en la salida del operacional siempre habrá 4.5v respecto a GND, resultando en que además de la señal como CA, también tienes DC, de modo que ésta hay que bloquearla con un condensador antes de intercalar el potenciómetro a GND, en caso contrario se elimina la señal de audio como CA (tal como le ocurrió en la practica a yosua007), sin embargo si se conecta el potenciómetro al punto medio del divisor de tensión, no existe tal incoveniente, ademas de ahorrar el condensador de bloqueo de DC, pues el condensador electrolítico del divisor de tensión cumple con esa función.

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 5, 2013)

perdón el esquema está en el post 57 saludos


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 5, 2013)

yosua007 dijo:


> Hola si lo he dejado así lo que pasa que el potenciometro no regula nada lo cambié por uno nuevo pero no varia nada,*este circuito lo realice hace algún tiempo, creo que era de la web de videorokolas pero no estoy seguro*, pero se alimentaba de una fuente simétrica y lo dejé apartado,ahora estoy intentando aprovecharlo como micro amplificado con eco y delay para usarlo en una emisora de cb,cabe la posibilidad de que no sea muy compatible para lo que quiero pero se intentará hacerlo funcionar,de todas las maneras creo que tenían un video de como funcionaba y si que iba gracias pablolb84 por tu ayuda.



yosua007, debes estar seguro, pues mencionaste que no es asi...


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Pues después de recibir tu respuesta Pablolb84 estuve repasando todos los papeles y ficheros de ordenador y encontré el archivo .pdf y te confirmo que es el mismo esquema que puse en el post57 saludos.


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 6, 2013)

Hola yosua007. Intenta hacer lo que indico en el siguiente diagrama. No olvides que los puntos marcados como "1/2 Vcc" van todos unidos.

Anadí una resistencia de 10K para obtener mezcla entre la señal que pasa por el PT2399 y la señal directa, si sólo oyes la señal directa, es posible que el PT esté dañado o no recibe la alimentación correcta, tambien cerciórate de ello, debe tener 5v en su terminal de alimentación (pin1).

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gracias pablolb84, he puesto la resistencia y ya por lo menos se acopla el micrófono pero sigo teniendo el problema del potenciometro, que no regula si le pongo donde el esquema que me enviaste, por lo demás el eco no va ni el delay he cambiado el CI pt 2399 pero no va y comprobé que le llegaran los 5V,bueno seguiré investigando o buscaré algún otro circuito de previo de microfóno con eco es para utilizarlo con una emisora de CB lo dicho gracias y saludos.


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 6, 2013)

Hola yosua007, estoy intrigado, siempre me funcionaron los delay con PT2399, intenta lo del siguiente esquema, si no funciona como debe, algo está mal con tu armado en la parte del PT.

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 7, 2013)

Pablolb84 he probado las ultimas modificaciones, la amplificación a subido y ya regula el pote de 100k no va muy fino pero funciona,puede ser porque en el esquema original lo pusieron logarítmico,el eco y el delay siguen sin funcionar, hay 2 condensadores en el PT que no encontré el valor exacto, son los de 0.068 no los encontré ni de 0.082 y puse 2 de 100nF que tenia a mano, ya me comentarás si sería un valor correcto,respecto al IC PT 2399 compré 2 por Ebay ,coméntame si se suelen falsificar porque últimamente los chinos me han enviado algun transitor he IC mas falso que Judas, dime si hay alguna forma de probar el PT gracias y saludos.


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 7, 2013)

Algo no me queda claro, cuando construiste por primera vez ese circuito, ¿funcionó?, si no fué asi, es muy probable que los IC sean falsos... como todo...

Respecto a los condensadores, con esos valores que mencionas no habria incoveniente.

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hola pablolb84 el circuito no se probó porque la alimentación era simétrica y no tenia ninguna fuente,luego quedó tirado en una esquina, había un vídeo en la pagina de videorokolas que lo probaba y funcionaba bien y hace poco se me ocurrió probarlo como micro con eco y delay para una emisora que tengo para 27Mhz,pregunta ¿se podria probar el PT2399 con osciloscopio para ver si está bien? si es así hazmelo saber para hacer unas pruebas y salir de dudas gracias por la colaboración saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2013)

Hola a todos, saludos cordeales desde Brasil!, quanto a probar lo bendicto PT2399 en la falta de un osciloscopio podemos hacer manos de un pequeño amplificador de audio mas una bozina y seguir lo audio.
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## villetrucci (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola a todos nuevamente recurro a ustedes pues me parece que tengo el mismo problema que    fredd2. Arme el circuito de la página de construya su videorockola  y cuando el potenciómetro de eco se encuentra cerrado  la señal es limpia y clara, pero al abrirlo ligeramente, se satura   y hace como oscilaciones infinitas, el pote de delay  regula el tiempo entre cada oscilación, y el de tiempo al parecer solo baja o sube el volumen. Como dato en la entrada de corriente del pin 1 del pt2399 entran 5.2vdc, ¿creen que el .2 afecte al mismo? 
¿Alguien me podría decir si algún componente puede ser el culpable o si tengo que modificar algo?
Fredd2 ¿Cómo lo solucionaste? Add el diagrama con el layout



http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/preamp-delay-793410.jpg


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 11, 2013)

Fijate si tenes todo bien armado, baja los potes de 50k a 10k para probar, separa etapas, por ahi estas metiendole mucha señal al 741, asi como esta deberia funcionar.La otra es que este jorobado el pt2399 y por eso se comporte asi, por que tal cual esta deberia funcionar, despues lo podes corregir a gusto.
Saludos!


----------



## Pablo Gimenez (Dic 12, 2013)

Pregunta mientras mas memoria, mas delay le puedes aportar a la señal??
Disculpen la ignorancia!!


----------



## villetrucci (Dic 19, 2013)

(SOLUCIONADO)*Hola a todos en esta ocasión vengo a compartirles la solución de mi problema, espero que a alguien le sirva, agradeciendo a el colega Raúl Lagla por su valiosa ayuda este fue mi problema y despues solución*

Hola a todos nuevamente recurro a ustedes pues me parece que tengo el mismo problema que   fredd2. Arme el circuito de la página de construya su videorockola que es un preamplificador con delay y 2 entradas de microfono. La parte de preamplificador está muy bien, se escucha claro y limpio, pero la parte del delay es donde tengo problemas, ya que al momento de abrir ligeramente el pote de eco, de inmediato se satura y las oscilaciones son infinitas y sucias, el efecto no se apaga hasta que cierre completamente el pote, el siguiente pote de delay parece que si cumple con la función ya que si aumenta o retrasa el tiempo entre cada oscilación, pero siguen siendo infinitas, el tercer pote al parecer solo baja o sube el volumen, por lo que creo que esta mal, les comento que la alimentación es mediante un transformador simple de 9vac que se conecta a una fuente dobladora  el cual ya entrega +/-12vdc.

SOLUCION:

Resulta que analizando el diagrama con el layout y los datasheet, me puse a separar etapas y mientras conectaba la etapa de eco sin la de tiempo, recordé que lei en un foro que un colega también tuvo problemas y resulto ser por una base de IC mal soldada, entonces me puse a checar la base del pt2399 pin por pin y a checar su continuidad hasta donde dejara de marcar continuidad y de ahí checaría si estaba bien o mal el componente donde dejo de marcar continuidad, entonces empecé desde el pin 16 checando la continuidad  de su pista, y checando con cada pin para verificar que no hubiera corto, y al terminar ese lado empecé desde el pin 1 y no fue hasta que cheque el ultimo pin que correspondió al 8 que me di cuenta que marcaba continuidad del pin 8 hasta la tierra pasando por el condensador de 100uf, y por lo que se si un condensador marca continuidad es o porque está en corto, se quemó o esta defectuoso, por lo que lo sustituí (la verdad sin mucho entusiasmo y escéptico) y al probarlo gracias a Dios todo se escuchó de maravilla, conecte la etapa del tiempo y todo súper, se escucha todo claro y limpio y además tiene muy buen rango de  saturación y repeticiones.

En resumen si hay problema de saturacion o delay infinito, tiene que ver con las tierras asi que puede ser algun componente que de a tierra. saludos!! 

diagrama y layout: http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/preamp-delay-793410.jpg


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hola, pienso hacer este proyecto, y me pregunto si seria posible agregarle un ecualizador de 3 bandas (altos, bajos, medios) pero tendría que colocar 1 TL072, la pregunta es si existe alguna posibilidad de que haya alguna distorsión (por sobrecarga de señal por ej, ya que hay 2 op amp, el del ecualizador y el de este pre).
Otra cosa, si le llego a colocar un ecualizador es mejor colocarlo antes o después de este pre?


----------



## Selkir (Feb 20, 2014)

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Hola, pienso hacer este proyecto, y me pregunto si seria posible agregarle un ecualizador de 3 bandas (altos, bajos, medios) pero tendría que colocar 1 TL072, la pregunta es si existe alguna posibilidad de que haya alguna distorsión (por sobrecarga de señal por ej, ya que hay 2 op amp, el del ecualizador y el de este pre).
> Otra cosa, si le llego a colocar un ecualizador es mejor colocarlo antes o después de este pre?



Puedes partir del esquema que ha publicado el compañero villetrucci justo arriba de tu comentario, ya que ese esquema tiene un Eq de dos bandas (agudos y graves), solo sería adaptarlo a tus necesidades.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Selkir dijo:


> Puedes partir del esquema que ha publicado el compañero villetrucci justo arriba de tu comentario, ya que ese esquema tiene un Eq de dos bandas (agudos y graves), solo sería adaptarlo a tus necesidades.



Si, ya me di cuenta, pero el problema es que esa pagina no es muy confiable, porque por ahí funciona y por ahí no, un Eq de 2 bandas no me favorece... otra cosa es que tiene 2 entradas de micrófono, igualmente, ya veo que hago, aunque ahora que se me ocurre seguramente haga un Eq de 3 bandas y trate de ajustarle el volumen con un preset hasta conseguir un sonido nivelado, pero eso es cuando tenga cash$$ jaja.


----------



## fredd2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Los circuitos de la pagina de videorocolas funcionan bien, son circuitos ya recontra probados, podes hacerlo en 2 etapas separadas, equalizador por un lado y reverb por otro, tenes la ventaja de ajustar todo por separado o usarlos individualmente.
Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Feb 20, 2014)

Exacto, se pueden hacer por separado y usarlos como cadena efectos.

Que tenga una o dos entradas es indiferente en este caso. Si tu quieres que solo tenga una entrada simplemente no le hagas la otra, así de simple jeje
Y en el Eq solo tienes que agregarle los medios. Poniendo en Google "esquema ecualizador 3 bandas" me han salido un montón, solo tendrías que elegir el que más te guste y/o convenga, y sustituirlo. Así de simple también. Quitas el de 2 bandas y pones el de 3 bandas.

Así, sin buscar mucho y en plan rápido he encontrado estos.
http://k43.kn3.net/92CE1F43B.jpg
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rMGbNLzv2FQ/TCkJnSh6fTI/AAAAAAAAARg/amqaFEFSODU/s288/esquema-eq.jpg
http://st-elf.electronicafacil.net/esquemas/esq70/ecualizador 3 bandas.gif

Pd. En el foro, y usando el buscador, también hay bastantes esquemas de Eq's de 3 bandas.


----------

